# Geldvorstellungen



## 5Heiko12 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich hoffe hier doch mal ein paar ratschläge zu bekommen.

derzeit arbeite ich auf 14 euro auf die stunde, in der produktion. aber nunmal nicht auf meinen beruf. die firma lass ich mal aus datenschutzgründen geheim. könnt ihr ja verstehn. und ja ich habe ein anderen arbeitsplatz gefunden, allerdings komm ich da nur noch auf 11 euro in der stunde und würde auf meinem beruf arbeiten. Jetzt ist natürlich die frage was ich tun soll.

Kurze zusammenfassung

Jetzt: 14 euro stundenlohn
 	arbeitsvertrag läuft sowieso ende august aus
 	ein job der mir keinen spaß macht

Später: 11 euro stundenlohn
 	arbeitsvertrag bis ... unabsehbar aber länger wie august
 	wäre auf meinem beruf was ich gut finde.

=> was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, warum ist das so wenig? ich bin ein facharbeiter mit einer guten ausbildung! 

Nun aber, was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun, würdet ihr bei mehr geld auch mal in den sauren apfel beißen oder lieber einen job machen der euch gefällt aber schlechter bezahlt wird?

So eines noch, postet bitte recht fleißig eure kommentare, da ich heute nimmer on sein kann, werd ich mir alles morgen früh durchlesen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Heiko


----------



## Blooddrainer (5. Mai 2011)

Also da mir Geld nicht ganz so wichtig ist würde ich den Job nehmen der mir selber Spass macht.
Aber ich weiß halt nicht ,wie es bei dir so mit deinen mtl Kosten etc. aussieht , deshalb kannst du dir so ne Frage eigentlich nur selber beantworten.


----------



## Zeru1984 (5. Mai 2011)

Kann mich da nur meinem Vorposter anschliessen, mach das, was Dir Spass macht. 

Vllt. hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, durch Fleiß und gute Arbeit deinen Stundenlohn schrittweise zu erhöhen?


Lg


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Es kommt ganz auf deinen Lebensstandart an, ob du 3 Euro weniger kompensieren kannst. Auf der anderen Seite bringst du in deinem Beruf vielleicht mehr Leistung und qualifizierst dich auf lange Sicht für gehobene Aufgaben.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würd vorschlagen, bewirb Dich auf den anderen Job und versuch rauszufinden inwiefern Du dort mit der Zeit noch mehtr verdienen könntest und wie die Chancen sind in der Firma "aufzusteigen". Ich meine sind immerhin knapp 500&#8364; im Monat...kein Pappenstiel. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sowohl 11 als auch 14 EURO in der Produktion recht gut sind...Brutto oder Netto?


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Sehe das genauso wie meine Vorredner. Letztlich kannst du es nur selbst entscheiden. Aber auf lange Sicht könnte dir ein zufriedenstellender Job die Möglichkeit auf eine höhere Position erlauben. Was dann wiederum mit mehr Geld einhergehen könnte.
Von daher würde ich die 3 Euro versuchen zu verschmerzen und stattdessen das machen, was mir eher Spaß macht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich würd vorschlagen, bewirb Dich auf den anderen Job und versuch rauszufinden inwiefern Du dort mit der Zeit noch mehtr verdienen könntest und wie die Chancen sind in der Firma "aufzusteigen". Ich meine sind immerhin knapp 500€ im Monat...kein Pappenstiel. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sowohl 11 als auch 14 EURO in der Produktion recht gut sind...Brutto oder Netto?



Bei der Produktion geh ich mal eher von Brutto aus. Gerade mit 20... also 2,5 netto wird er kaum haben.


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würd wenn ich dich wäre, und natürlich wenn du es dir leisten kannst, auch auf den Job wechseln der dir gefällt.

Arbeite ein Jahr da, dann bist du eingearbeitet und kannst sicher auch eine Lohnerhöhung einfordern, denn oft ist das erste Jahr das für das Geschäft am wenigsten rentable Jahr, da du dich ja noch einarbeiten musst.

Später behält man lieber einen Mitarbeiter bei dem man weiss woran man ist anstatt nur wegen niedrigem Lohn wieder eine neue unbekannte Variable in den Prozess einzuführen.

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Also auf Geld zu verzichten um dir anderes, wie Freizeit oder Lebensfreude bspw., zu gönnen ist ja nicht zwingend ein Verlust.

Ich habe damals meine Karriere unterbrochen und auf Geld verzichtet um mehr Zeit mit meiner Tochter zu haben, finanziell musste ich Abstriche machen, aber die gewonnene Zeit hat diesen Verlust mehr als nur ausgeglichen - Stresslevel sank deutlich, es kam eine Planbarkeit hinzu die ich mir nicht hätte vorstellen können und Heute, einige Jahre später, ist mein Verdienst wieder annähernd auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Allerdings, und das muss man schon deutlich sagen, hatte ich keine Probleme meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen... das solltest du in deine Planungen schon mit einbeziehen. Auf Geld zu verzichten um danach auf dem Zahnfleisch zu laufen und dir ständig Sorgen zu machen macht dich auch nicht glücklicher.

Besteht denn bei deinem jetzigen Job eine Möglichkeit auf eine Verlängerung oder dergleichen oder ist da definitv im August Schluss? Bei letzterem würde ich mich wohl für den anderen Job entscheiden, wer weiss ob du im August ein ähnliches Angebot bekommst. Eventuell kannst du mit dem etwaigen neuen Arbeitgeber auch noch verhandeln und einen Euro rausschlagen?


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist ja wohl eher:
Kannst du dir deinen momentan Lebensstandard leisten, wenn du weniger Geld verdienst?
Und wenn nein, ist das für dich so in Ordnung.

Ohne dein Leben zu kennen, wird dir hier keiner eine Antwort geben können.
Weil zu sagen: Hey arbeite so wie es dir Spass macht ist einfach zu sagen, wenn man nicht weiß ob du vielleicht dein Auto verkaufen musst, wenn du nur noch 11 Euro die Stunde verdienst.

Und ob du jetzt 2200 oder 1700 Euro verdienst (Ich geh mal von 160 Stunden im Monat aus) sind dann netto etwa 1400 zu 1100 oder sowas sein, wäre für mich schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Lakor (5. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein großer Unterschied in dem, was du am Ende des Monats hast. Nun ist die Frage, wieviel brauchst du?

Hast du eine Wohnung die du dir nicht mehr leisten könntest, vielleicht ein Haus abzubezahlen, Frau, Kinder oder sonstiges? Hast du im Zweifel Erspartes?

Ich persönlich würde Freude am Job dem Geld vorziehen, allerdings, um ein persönliches Beispiel zu bringen, würde ich nicht auf mein Auto verzichten wollen.

Bevor ich mir das nicht mehr leisten kann würde ich vielleicht eher beim langweiligen Job bleiben.

Sieh das utilitaristisch: Alle direkten und indirekten Konsequenzen einberechnet: Was schafft dir mehr Freude?

 Schlechter Job (also 8 Stunden "Leid") und sonst Lebensfreude auf Grund eines vielleicht höheren Lebensstandards (wie z.B. Auto, schöne Wohnung, mal ausgehen können etc.) 

ODER

Guter Job (8 Stunden Freude, oder zumindest kein Leid) und dafür ein geringerer Lebensstandard außerhalb des Arbeitsplatzes.

Die Entscheidung kannst nur du allein treffen, Zahlen und Fakten bringen hier niemanden wirklich zu einer Einigung, du musst wissen wie du dich besser fühlst.


Eins noch: Ich finde eine "sichere" Arbeit ist immer einer besseren, aber zeitlich begrenzten vorzuziehen. Und wenn du nicht weist wie das mit der Vertragsverlängerung aussieht, nimm doch vielleicht den anderen Job wenn du sagst, dass der länger laufen würde.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2011)

also erstmal du redest von jetzt und später...du weisst schon das du auch kündigungsfristen einzuhalten hast?!
je nachdem wie lange du in deinem betrieb tätig gewesen bist verlängert sich diese.wenn du einen guten arbeitgeber hast kann er allerdings ein auflösunsvertrag mit dir abschliessen,sodass du sofort gehen könntest...ABER UNBEDINGT VORHER KLÄREN mit deinem jetzigen chef bevor du beim neuen arbeitgeber zusagen solltest

wenn du sofort gehen kannst, würde ich den job für 11 euro erstmal annehmen udn wie andere schon geschrieben haben versuchen noch zumindest einen euro rauszukitzeln als super fachkraft wie du dich selbst bezeichnest.
der jetztige job endet ja auf alle fälle im august,also dann lieber einen anderen mit weniger geld annehmen wo du die chance hast länger tätig zu sein.und da kannst du dich ja in ruhe nach einem besser bezahlten job umsehen

und 14 euro hören sich ja erstmal wenig an,aber hochgerechnet auf eine 38,5 std woche sind das netto über 2100 Euro...das ist schon nicht schlecht,auch wenn es nach oben sicherlich auch bessere bezahlungen geben sollte
bei 11 euro sind es allerdings ja "nur" noch knapp 1700 euro im monat.musst du abklären ob du mit 400 euro weniger im monat klar kommst

die frage bleibt wie die chancen in deinem beruf momentan aussehen.wenn es zu viele facharbeiter in deiner richtung gibt würde ich halt den weniger bezahlten job erstmal annehmen,bevor du ab august auf der strasse sitzt,ansonsten erkundige dich umgehend beim arbeitsamt ob es weitere freie stellen gibt


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Mai 2011)

Es ist die Sache ob du dir das leisten kannst. Was hast du fürne Steuerklasse? Versicherungen? Kinder? Wohnung, Haus, Eigentum? HAst du noch Darlehen offen? Fahrzeug? Was hast du an Fixkosten? 

Das weiß hier keiner, also kann dir keiner sagen ob dus machen sollst oder nicht. Wenn dir 500€ monatlich am Arsch vorbeigehen, dann viel Spaß im neuen Job. Wenn du aber sonst aus deiner Wohung fliegst, das Auto verscheuern musst oder deine Kinder hungern müssen, dann bleib bloß in dem alten Job. Ich kenn genug Leute die für 14€ die Stunde töten würden... Und wenn du da einmal weg bist kommst du da nicht mehr rein, weil sofort der nächste auf der Matte steht.

Ansonsten schau mal ob du aufsteigen kannst, das du in 2 Jahren wieder auf 14€ oder mehr bist.

Dann ist ja die Sache, wie steht es um deine jetzige Firma, und wie um die neue? Ist eine davon unsicher, gibt es anzeichen auf insolvenz oder andere Störungen?


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denke aber umsteigen ist auf jedenfall sinnvoll.
Was hat er davon, 14 Euro die Stunde weiterhin zu bekommen, wenn im August sowieso Schicht ist?

Dann lieber dauerhaft 11 Euro. So oder so.


----------



## Lakor (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich denke aber umsteigen ist auf jedenfall sinnvoll.
> Was hat er davon, 14 Euro die Stunde weiterhin zu bekommen, wenn im August sowieso Schicht ist?
> 
> Dann lieber dauerhaft 11 Euro. So oder so.



Stimmt. Bleibt nur die Frage: Jetzt wechseln um den Job zu sichern oder bis Ende August warten und noch eventuelle Rücklagen ansparen/Kredite versuchen zu decken etc.

Kommt drauf an wie sicher er die andere Stelle hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte gerne kurz eine weitere Frage deines Themas anschneiden.

"=> was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, warum ist das so wenig? ich bin ein facharbeiter mit einer guten ausbildung! "

Ich bin Steuerfachangestellter. Was einige als "langweilig" empfinden, ist einer der schwersten Berufe, die man in Deutschland lernen kann. Bezogen auf einen Bürokaufmann ist das Wissen bei uns quasi Grundvoraussetzung, um überhaupt anzufangen.
Danach wird mächtig gebüffelt, Themen wie Kosten- und Leistungsrechnung samt Kalkulation werden angeschnitten, zumeist stärker bearbeitet als bei den Bürokaufleuten.
Dafür nehmen diese dann später noch die gesundheitlichen Grundlagen durch, z.B. das man gerade vor seinem Monitor sitzen sollte. Mit solchen Dingen wird mangels Unterrichtsstoff dann der Lehrplan gefüllt. Bei uns entschuldigen sich die Lehrer und mahnen, das wir eben auch viel in den Unternehmen aufschnappen müssen.

Hinterher aber haben wir mit weitreichenden Änderungen in jedem Jahr umzugehen, müssen uns spätestens monatlich, allerspätestens jährlich alle Änderungen anschauen und haben damit ein sehr hohes Fortbildungspensum, was bei Bürokaufleuten höchstens in persönlicher Sicht vorhanden sein kann.

Dann geht es zur Bezahlung: Steuerberater sind absolut geizig. Für diese Ausbildung zahlt man uns zwischen 1600 und 1800 Euro brutto. Bei Bürokaufleuten hingegen besteht teilweise das Glück, in einem Industrieunternehmen gearbeitet zu haben, sodass man einen leichteren Einstieg in den Bereich hat. Dieser Beruf verspricht aus unserer Sicht einfach gnadenlos mehr Geld. Bei einer Ausbildung, die fast jeder bestehen kann (ja, aus Steuerfachangestelltensicht ist das so).
Alleine die Ausbildungsvergütung ist in ca. 80% der Fälle niedriger. Hinzu gibt es keinen Tarifvertrag, wodurch ich beispielsweise gerade mal 20 Tage Urlaub im Jahr habe.

So kommt es, das teilweise minderqualifizierte Bürokaufleute bessere Berufschancen und Bezahlungen erhalten als ehemalige BWL-Studenten oder Abiturienten.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2011)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner da nur beipflichten. Für meine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin hab ich 2600 Euro hingelegt - hätte ich den Rettungssanitäter nicht schon durch's FSJ gehabt, hätt ich 4000 bezahlt. Danach ein praktisches Jahr, in dem man kaum verdient, und nun verdien ich 8,50 Euro die Stunde - brutto natürlich. Ist zwar nur ein Aushilfenvertrag, aber trotzdem find ich 8,50 für den Job, nun ja... etwas unangemessen für die Arbeit, die geleistet wird.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann meinem Vorredner da nur beipflichten. Für meine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin hab ich 2600 Euro hingelegt - hätte ich den Rettungssanitäter nicht schon durch's FSJ gehabt, hätt ich 4000 bezahlt. Danach ein praktisches Jahr, in dem man kaum verdient, und nun verdien ich 8,50 Euro die Stunde - brutto natürlich. Ist zwar nur ein Aushilfenvertrag, aber trotzdem find ich 8,50 für den Job, nun ja... etwas unangemessen für die Arbeit, die geleistet wird.



Auf jedenfall... hatte mich früher auch mal für den Beruf interessiert, es dann aber u.a. wegen der Bezahlung gelassen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, in der Pflege verdienen Frauen durchschnittlich wohl noch am meisten. Meine Freundin hat als Kinderkrankenschwester im 1. fertigen Jahr 1,5 netto... ist nicht die Welt, aber heutzutage für Frauen eine ordentliche Bezahlung - wenn man es allerdings gegen die Verantwortung abwägt, bleibt es lächerlich. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum sie nicht noch Medizin studieren will.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Mai 2011)

können wir mal aufhören in Threads dieser Art ständig Brutto und Netto durcheinander zu werfen ? 

14 Euro Netto (also ca 2200 Euro Netto im Monat) bekommen nicht mal die meißten Ingenieure als Einstiegsgehalt.

Und als 20 Jähriger Facharbeiter, der grade mit seiner Ausbildung durch ist, sind 14 Euro Brutto schon ne ganze Menge Geld, wenn ich sehe was Verkäufer, Zahnarzthelfer etc. bekommen.

Entweder lebe ich in einer falschen Traumwelt und 2200 Euro Netto ist ein Gehalt, was man locker mal nebenbei verdienen kann als 20 Jähriger ohne Berufserfahrung, oder es in diesem Forum besteht bei einigen Leute ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen real verdienbarem Geld und Gehaltsvorstellungen im späteren Beruf. 

EDIT: Danke Ceiwyn


----------



## Davatar (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab früher mal ne Weiterbildung neben der Arbeit gemacht und daher die Arbeit 1 Jahr lang von 100% auf 80% runterschgeschraubt. Das bedeutete dann entsprechend auch nur noch 80% Lohn. Ich hatte mir im Voraus ausgerechnet, was das für mich privat an Lebensqualitätseinbussen bringen würd und das dann durchgezogen. Am Anfang ging das erstaunlich einfach, doch nach 2-3 Monaten fand ich das dann doch nicht mehr so toll. Allerdings wusste ich immer, dass das nur ein Jahr dauern würde und erst recht noch zu Gunsten meines Lebenslaufs, also hab ich das dann auch so durchgezogen. Mit der Zeit hab ich mich dann dran gewöhnt, aber ich musste zwischendurch doch auf das Eine oder Andere verzichten.
Ich würd mir also im Voraus wirklich gut überlegen, ob Du die ~20% Lohneinbusse wirklich in Kauf nehmen willst. Sofern Dir das Geld wirklich egal ist, tu es und nimm den Job, der Dir Spass macht, ansonsten schau Dich besser nach ner andern Arbeitsstelle um oder nimm den 11€ Job.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> können wir mal aufhören in Threads dieser Art ständig Brutto und Netto durcheinander zu werfen ?
> 
> 14 Euro Netto (also ca 2200 Euro Netto im Monat) bekommen nicht mal die meißten Ingenieure als Einstiegsgehalt.
> EDIT: Danke Ceiwyn



Ja, das dachte ich mir auch. Über 2200 Netto ist jeder Diplom-Informatiker glücklich, obwohl es natürlich nach wie vor eine Frechheit ist, dazu am besten noch einen Zeitvertrag über ein Jahr.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> können wir mal aufhören in Threads dieser Art ständig Brutto und Netto durcheinander zu werfen ?
> 
> 14 Euro Netto (also ca 2200 Euro Netto im Monat) bekommen nicht mal die meißten Ingenieure als Einstiegsgehalt.
> 
> ...



Ich rechne beispielsweise immer in Brutto und ich nehme an, das die geschriebenen Angaben, abgesehen von Ceiwyn (1500 netto), auch alle so gemeint sind, da wir schließlich auf unsere Abrechnung schauen und nicht den Bankwert (+ X Euro) durch zumeist eine unbekannte Stundenanzahl teilen, um eine abstruse Kommazahl zu erhalten :-)

Wer 2200 NETTO verdient, hat ein Bruttogehalt von 3700 Brutto, was sogar über der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze liegen würde. Mitunter wäre es mehr als der beste Arbeiter meines besten Mandanten.
Stattdessen ist 2200 brutto in etwa 1320 netto, was ein absoluter Normalfall wäre für einen regulären Job. 
Kurz hochgerechnet mit der Zahl 2200 (157,14 Std bei 14 Euro Bezahlung) wären es bei nur noch 11 Euro Stundenlohn 1728 Brutto und damit 1040 Euro netto (1037), was einem Ausfall von 280 Euro jeden Monat entsprechen würde. Nicht gerade wenig 

Das soll keinesfalls bedeuten, dass das Geld wichtiger wäre. Unzufriedenheit unterstützt oftmals einen potenziellen Burnout, der gerade in der Produktion nicht selten ist (Durch die Anzahl der Wiederholungen).

Als Optimist also geschrieben: Wie du es auch drehst oder wendest, du machst es eh falsch.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Was bin ich froh in Luxemburg zu sein, das haut einen einfach nur um.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Mai 2011)

Ist ja auch normal, dass man bei Gehältern immer nach Brutto geht.
Die Chance, dass 2 Leute mit gleichen Bruttogehältern, exakt das gleiche am Ende das Monats haben ist ja eh verschwindend gering, wenn ich jetzt an Dinge wie:
Betriebliche Zuschüsse zur Altersvorsorge, zum essen, verschiedene Krankenkasse, mit oder ohne Kirche, verheiratet, geschieden , Kinder oder auch nicht, der Ort wo man lebt und sowas alles denke.

Davon abgesehen darf man ja auch nicht vergessen, dass 300 Euro mehr oder weniger nach festen Kosten im Monat noch mehr ins Gewicht fallen.

Wenn der TE im Monat 1000 EUro zum Leben braucht, kann er mit 11 Euro im Monat fast nix mehr auf den Kopf hauen und mit 14 Euro im Monat noch 300.
Das ist dann der Unterschied ob man sich Urlaub, einen neuen Computer oder sonstwas leisten kann oder eben nicht.

Das wäre für mich der viel entscheidenere Punkt, den ja auch Davatar passend bemerkt hat.
Zum Leben ist es genug Geld, aber wirklich Spass machts nich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Wie ich schon mal schrieb: Öffentlicher Dienst, Öffentlicher Dienst, Öffentlicher Dienst! Man hat zwar keine Chance, irgendwann Karriere zu machen und stinkreich zu werden, aber hat man das als Fließbandarbeiter bei der Siemens? Für mich bedeutet Arbeit einfach nur: Notwendig, um die Freizeit zu finanzieren. Ich lebe nicht, um zu arbeiten. Natürlich strebe ich gleichzeitig eine möglichst gute Arbeit an, deswegen studiere ich ja auch. Wer im Öffentlichen Dienst ist - und wenn es nur der Einfache Dienst als Hausmeister ist - muss sich nicht sorgen, ob er nächstes Jahr noch Arbeit hat, muss sich nicht sorgen, ob er pünktlich sein Geld bekommt um die Rechnungen zu bezahlen, muss sich nicht sorgen, ob er sich ein Auto finanzieren kann, er tut es einfach. Die Lebensqualität ist so unendlich höher, das kann man gar nicht abwägen. Und natürlich noch die zahlreichen Möglichkeiten der Weiter- und Fortbildung. 

Mein Bruder etwa, seines Zeichens Polizist, hat nun ein langes Auswahlverfahren bestanden, um ins Ausland an eine Botschaft zu dürfen für je 11 Monate im Jahr. Gehalt: Zwischen 6000 und 6500 netto, dazu zahlreiche Vergünstigungen in dem jeweiligen Land, etwa auf Autos oder Motorräder. Und zusätzlich natürlich noch das Diplomatenkennzeichen über dem Auspuff.


----------



## Knallfix (5. Mai 2011)

11€ in einem Job der Spaß macht, ist die wesentliche bessere Alternative als ab Herbst für 7,50€ bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma knechten zu gehen.
Andere Jobs, zumindest in der Industrie, gibts kaum und das Arbeitsamt (auch wenns mittlerweile einen"modernen" Namen hat), prügelt die Leute erbarmungslos in diese Jobs rein.
Außerdem kannst du eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei den 11€ um das Einstiegsgehalt handelt und wenn es ein vernünftiger Arbeitgeber ist, gibt es schonmal nach dem Ende der Probezeit mehr.

Knall


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Mai 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> 11€ in einem Job der Spaß macht, ist die wesentliche bessere Alternative als ab Herbst für 7,50€ bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma knechten zu gehen.


7,79€ im Moment (Nov. --> 7,89€) und nach 9 bzw. 12 Monate beim selben Entleiher gibt es 1,5% bzw. 3% mehr.

...

_„Leistung muss sich lohnen. Und wer arbeitet, muss mehr haben als derjenige, der nicht arbeitet."_

...


----------



## Terrascream (5. Mai 2011)

Ganz klar das was mehr Spaß macht.
Ich bin z.B. in der psychiatrischen Pflege tätig, da bekommt man später auch weniger im Vergleich zu anderen Jobs, macht mir persönlich aber viel mehr Spaß und interessiert mich auch! ( Bin Azubi^^)
Außerdem wird es immer ver-rückte Menschen geben.=> Sicherer Job, ein Aspekt den man nicht vernachlässigen sollte.


Wenn du es nur aufs Geld abgesehen hast dann arbeite bei der Bundeswehr laut Prospekt (kam per post, bin zum Glück nicht eingezogen worden) bekommst du da ~30 Euro Euro extra pro Tag Auslandseinsatz...obwohl ich sowas irgendwie abartig finde...

Also mach was dir Spaß macht und denk halt an die Sicherheit...


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wenn du es nur aufs Geld abgesehen hast dann arbeite bei der Bundeswehr laut Prospekt (kam per post, bin zum Glück nicht eingezogen worden) bekommst du da ~30 Euro Euro extra pro Tag Auslandseinsatz...obwohl ich sowas irgendwie abartig finde...



So eine Empfehlung ist mehr als unangebracht. Soll er jetzt auf sich schießen lassen, nur um einen ordentlichen Lohn zu bekommen?


----------



## Terrascream (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So eine Empfehlung ist mehr als unangebracht. Soll er jetzt auf sich schießen lassen, nur um einen ordentlichen Lohn zu bekommen?




Grrrrr du hast mich nicht verstanden.
Ich lehne die BW grundsätzlich ab und das war eine Überspitzung...^^( den ganzen Post lesen wäre nicht falsch gewesen D:
Das "Abartig" sagt ja schon aus, das ich nicht viel davon halte ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Grrrrr du hast mich nicht verstanden.
> Ich lehne die BW grundsätzlich ab und das war eine Überspitzung...^^( den ganzen Post lesen wäre nicht falsch gewesen D:
> Das "Abartig" sagt ja schon aus, das ich nicht viel davon halte ...



Ups, den letzten Satz hab ich überlesen. War so eifrig, mich voller Empörung auf den vorderen Teil zu stürzen. Mea culpa.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ups, den letzten Satz hab ich überlesen. War so eifrig, mich voller Empörung auf den vorderen Teil zu stürzen. Mea culpa.



Macht nichts, wollte nur klars tellen das ich die Bw nicht mag und deren Werbung mehr als nur erbärmlich finde


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Spaß und interessiert mich auch! ( Bin Azubi^^)
> Außerdem wird es immer ver-rückte Menschen geben.=> Sicherer Job, ein Aspekt den man nicht vernachlässigen sollte.


"Sicherer Job", das hat man über die Leichenbestatter auch immer gesagt und mittlerweile haben die arge Probleme, weil sich niemand mehr nen Sarg leisten will, generell kaum mehr jemand gross Geld für ne Bestattung ausgeben will und die Tendenz scheinbar sogar Richtung Familien- oder Massengräber geht...



> Wenn du es nur aufs Geld abgesehen hast dann arbeite bei der Bundeswehr laut Prospekt (kam per post, bin zum Glück nicht eingezogen worden) bekommst du da ~30 Euro Euro extra pro Tag Auslandseinsatz...obwohl ich sowas irgendwie abartig finde...





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So eine Empfehlung ist mehr als unangebracht. Soll er jetzt auf sich schießen lassen, nur um einen ordentlichen Lohn zu bekommen?


Ich bin auch kein Fan des Militärs, aber schlussendlich ist das ein Job wie jeder Andere und wenn man beispielsweise in den Kosovo geht, wird man eh nicht beschossen.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2011)

also zum stundenlohn:ich habe auch den fehler gemacht und das als netto dargestellt.aber ist eh merkwürdig den stundenlohn anzugeben.ich geb entweder mein brutto-monatsverdienst an,oder den monatsverdienst in netto

aber wie auch immer.der unterschied beträgt ein paar hundert euro...wenn man sich auf ein bestimmtes einkommen eingestellt hat wirds schwer weit darunter zu verdienen und damit sein jetzigen lebensstandard zu senken

jedoch die alternative ist denkbar schlechter:entweder ab august arbeitslos, oder für ein hungerlohn bei einer zeitarbeitsfirma(und das ist ja auch noch nicht mal gewährleistet das man da überhaupt was bekommt) zu arbeiten 

von daher würde ich auf alle fälle den job mit den 11 euro anpeilen und zu versuchen ein etwas höheres gehalt auszuhandeln
vlt kannst du ja noch ein bissel nebenher verdienen.auch wenns schwer ist,aber wenn du bestimmte fixkosten hast musst du die ja irgendwie auffangen bei dem geringeren monatsverdienst..


----------



## vollmi (6. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> von daher würde ich auf alle fälle den job mit den 11 euro anpeilen und zu versuchen ein etwas höheres gehalt auszuhandeln



Und wenn das nicht funktioniert, lässt sich vielleicht wenigstens ne Weiterbildung (Kurs etc.) heraushandeln. Das kann in einem Jahr wieder ausschlaggebend sein ob man ein paar Hundert mehr rausholen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan des Militärs, aber schlussendlich ist das ein Job wie jeder Andere und wenn man beispielsweise in den Kosovo geht, wird man eh nicht beschossen.



Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen "man muss es als Soldat als einen Job wie jeden anderen betrachten" und "das ist ein Job wie jeder andere".

Selbstverständlich ist Soldat *kein *Job wie jeder andere. Denn in welchem anderen Job ist das Töten die Aufgabe eines Menschen? Mir fällt keiner ein.
Und das als "ein Job wie jeder andere" zu bezeichnen, ist doch arg undifferenziert.

Was aber eben vermutlich der Fall ist, ist, dass Soldaten ihren Job machen müssen wie jeden anderen. Denn sonst würden sie ihn nicht richtig machen.
Aber wir können hier ja nicht aus der Sicht von Berufssoldaten im Ausland schreiben, weil wir keine sind. Da steht uns vermutlich kein Urteil zu.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2011)

Man muss in der Bundeswehr aber nicht zwangsläufig töten.

Die Soldaten im Kampfeinsatz machen ja nur einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz der gesammten BW aus.
Es gibt zigtausend Verwaltungsheinis ( nich böse gemeint ;D ) und was weiss ich nich alles in der BW. ( Deutschland eben ^^ )

Die BW ist und bleibt eine alternative wenn man nichts anderes findet und/oder einem des spaß macht.

Pro: 
-Feste Bindung auf 4/8/12/15/20 usw Jahre.
-Gutes Gehalt und später sehr gute Pension.
-Der Berufsförderungsdienst kann vor Ende der Verpflichtung in Anspruch genommen werden und bringt echt viel. ( Bei meinem Vater arbeitet auch ein Ex-Offizier ( 12 Jahre ), da hat die BW das Studium und die Ausbildung komplett übernommen ( ~40k€ ) und man bezieht weiterhin      sein volles Gehalt.
-Umschulung innerhalb der BW zu einem Beruf der mehr spaß macht möglich ( aber meist nicht ganz so einfach )

(da wissen die richtigen Leute bst mehr ^^ )

Con:
-Kampfeinsätze --> Man muss töten oder wird getötet 
-Man weiss nicht, wie die Welt in 4/8/12/15/20 Jahre aussieht --> Siehe oben.
-Wenn man scheisse baut gibts gleich richtig auffn Sack ( einmal Zivil und einmal auf BW ebene )
-Wenn man als Mannschafter einsteigst, hastes die ersten Jahre nicht leicht ( ab HG oder SG wirds dann wieder besser ^^ )
-Bw nimmt auch nicht jeden, vorallem jetzt nicht mehr ( reform, reform der reform usw... )

P.S. ich bin kein Bundeswehrangehöriger ( von wegen Werbung und so ^^ )

Ich hab mein Grundwehrdienst abgeleistet und war auch am überlegen... aber des war dann doch nicht mein Fall. (aber ich bin auch nicht so sehr auf das Geld angewiesen ( Familie und so )


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist Soldat *kein *Job wie jeder andere. Denn in welchem anderen Job ist das Töten die Aufgabe eines Menschen? Mir fällt keiner ein.


Söldner? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Söldner? ^^



Mit der Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht haben wir sowieso nur noch Söldner.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Man muss in der Bundeswehr aber nicht zwangsläufig töten.
> 
> Die Soldaten im Kampfeinsatz machen ja nur einen verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz der gesammten BW aus.
> Es gibt zigtausend Verwaltungsheinis ( nich böse gemeint ;D ) und was weiss ich nich alles in der BW. ( Deutschland eben ^^ )




Das ist schon richtig, allerdings wird ja nicht umsonst auch jedem Verwaltungsheini vorher eine Grundausbildung um die Ohren geschmissen.
Wenns hart auf hart kommt, muss jeder töten können, das ist im Kern der Job eines Soldaten, auch wenn die Hauptaufgaben davon teilweise stark abweichen, weil die Bundeswehr sich nicht im 2. Weltkrieg sondern in vergleichsweise ruhigen Krisengebieten befindet.

Nur weil die Situation im Moment es nicht erfordert, sollte man den Kern eines Soldatenjobs nicht vergessen... und da muss man auch ganz unverblümt erkennen können, dass es nichts anderes ist als das Töten anderer Menschen - je nach Situation und Umständen.

und @Sam
Einen Söldner würde ich nicht unbedingt als normalen Berufszweig bezeichnen.

edit: @Flo
Berufsarmee wird auch langsam Zeit, für was anderes ist der Verein nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nur weil die Situation im Moment es nicht erfordert, sollte man den Kern eines Soldatenjobs nicht vergessen... und da muss man auch ganz unverblümt erkennen können, dass es nichts anderes ist als das Töten anderer Menschen - je nach Situation und Umständen.



Hab ich ja auch geschrieben.

Man weiss nicht, wie die Welt in ..... aussieht --> Kampfeinsatz --> Man muss töten oder wird getötet


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2011)

haha,geil,wenn der heiko in sein fred hier reinschaut udn von hinten anfängt zu lesen,dann wird er kaum glauben das er den hier erstellt hat,da es nur noch um Bundeswehr,deren auslandeinsätze und die definition geht


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> haha,geil,wenn der heiko in sein fred hier reinschaut udn von hinten anfängt zu lesen,dann wird er kaum glauben das er den hier erstellt hat,da es nur noch um Bundeswehr,deren auslandeinsätze und die definition geht



Naja, die Entscheidung kann er ohnehin nur alleine treffen. Ratschläge hat er ja nun bekommen, aber da wir seinen Lebensstil nicht kennen, kann man schwer eine wirklich hilfreiche Antwort abgeben.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (6. Mai 2011)

So, da bin ich wieder, das hört sich doch alles recht gut an was ihr da geschrieben habt. 

und ja witzig ist es schön, Bundeswehr o.O aber ist ok auch das mal zu erfahren 

noch ein paar ergänzende ding:
- alle angaben die ich gemacht habe sind brutto, also was ich theoretisch bekommen würde aber dank staat nicht bekomm so 
- meine ausgaben belaufen sich auf durchschnittlich 200-300 euro im monat, wer sich jetzt frägt wie geht den das? 
.... ich bin erst 20 lebe noch daheim, zahle keine miete. ich bezahle nur spritkosten, versicherungen im kfz bereich mehr nicht. hin und wieder ein lecker essen mal kaufen. und mein größtes plus ich bin single, somit spar ich nochmal mehr.
- ja gut es kann auch mal ein monat dabei sein wo ich mehr geld brauch aber diese sind eher die aussnahme, weil nie was größeres anfällt.
- die 11 euro ist ein einstiegsgehalt

So ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig aufschluss über meine welt geben. ich danke euch jetzt schon das ihr mir so sehr mit rat und tat zur seite steht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt unter diesen gesichtspunkten mir nun deutlicher sagen was ihr denkt.

aber zum einen da meine eltern sehr viel von meinem jetzigen betrieb halten, beeinflussen die mich auch ein stück weit da zu bleiben. 

noch einmal und diesmal unter bekannten tatsachen was würdet ihr jetzt machen, falls sich jetzt doch einige sagen, moment mal das hab ich nicht gewusst und bla ja jetzt kannst des so machen. also nochmals viel spaß beim posten und morgen bzw. da heute freitag ist. heute abend werde ich wieder rein schaun, danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Na dann empfehl ich dir auf jeden Fall zu wechseln. In zwei, drei Jahren bist du auf deinem normalen Gehalt, hast aber die Arbeit, die dir Spaß macht. Wobei du im Sommer ja eh deinen anderen Job verlieren würdest.


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Joa den Vielschreibern hier bei Buffed gleitet oft das Thema aus dem Füller, hauptsache ich habe mich in den Thread verweigt und meine Weltanschauung dargestellt.

Was bringt es dem Fragsteller, wieviel ihr für eure Ausbildung bezahlt habt , oder was euere Freunde oder Verwandte in ihrem Job bekommen.

Bis Post #12 ist alles relevante gesagt worden. Daraufhin folgt nur noch Spekulation.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Was bringt es dem Fragsteller, wieviel ihr für eure Ausbildung bezahlt habt , oder was euere Freunde oder Verwandte in ihrem Job bekommen.



Sicherlich mehr als dein alberner Flame.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist Soldat *kein *Job wie jeder andere. Denn in welchem anderen Job ist das Töten die Aufgabe eines Menschen? Mir fällt keiner ein.


Soldaten reduzieren Ziele.

Andere Jobs wo man andere töten kann --> Polizist, Sicherheitskräfte, Ärzte (aktive Sterbehilfe, ist nicht überall verboten)...


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

Ok das ist jetzt schon etwas provokant gemeint aaaaber:

Wenn für einen Soldaten das Töten von Menschen zum täglichen Geschäft gehört, dann ist das bei einem Polizisten, oder einem Zollbeamten (GSG9) ganz genauso...
Auch Polizisten können gezwungen sein einen Menschen zu töten und bei der GSG9 wird das auch hingenommen.

Ich würde auch mal davon ausgehen, dass Polizisten mehr Menschen getötet haben, als Bundeswehrsoldaten und das auch mehr Polizisten im Dienst umkommen als Bundeswehrsoldaten im Auslandseinsatz.

Und jeder Mensch, der einen Beruf wie diesen ergreift in dem er gezwungen sein kann, andere Menschen zu töten um sich oder "unschuldige" Menschen zu beschützen hat meinen Respekt verdient.


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

am Thema vorbei - aber sowas von ....


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

Immerhin haben wir ein Thema und  offensichtlich bewegt es die Leute hier.

Und im Grunde ist es auch ein wichtiges Thema. Für den Threadersteller könnte mit seine Ausbildung auch die Bundeswehr interessant sein, denn die suchen händeringend Leute.

Als Facharbeiter könnte er auch relativ schnell gutes Geld verdienen und würde als "Neckermannstuffz" eingestellt werden . Bezahlung eines Unteroffiziers, aber noch nicht sofort den Rang. 



> mein größtes plus ich bin single, somit spar ich nochmal mehr


Das ist im Übrigen ein klarer Irrtum ^^.
Gerüchteweise sind Frauen auch in der Lage Geld zu verdienen und geben es dann nicht nur für Schuhe aus.
2 Leute die Arbeiten stehen IMMER besser da, als eine Person die arbeitet.
Alleine braucht man eine 2 Zimmerwohnung, mit 2 Leuten eine 3 Zimmerwohnung und die ist nicht doppelt so teuer.
Ob nun für eine oder für 2 PErsonen geheizt wird ist völlig egal.
2 Leute brauchen beim Fernsehen auch den gleichen Strom wie einer, genauso ist es mit Licht und Kühlschrank.
Man teilt sich das Telefon und des Flatrates gibt, halbieren sich da die Kosten.
In PAarhaushalten werden deutlich weniger Lebensmittel weggeworfen.
und so weiter und so fort... 

Spätestens in ein paar Jahren werden die Mädels es wahnsinnig uncool finden, wenn du sie in dein Kinderzimmer bei deinen Eltern führst , also solltest du nicht auf lange Sicht so planen, dass deine Eltern dich aushalten.
Du solltest so planen, dass du in absehbarer Zeit völlig auf eigenen Füßen stehst, denn immerhin verdienst du ganz normal.


----------



## xdave78 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja..das auf der einen Seite und dann find ich es echt armselig wie abfällig hier über Bundeswehr und Polizei geschrieben wird. Grade bei der Bundeswehr - beschämend wie hier darüber geschrieben wird ,dass das ja ein "toller Job zum Menschen töten" sei. Das ist verachtend und echt pervers. Gewiss ist das töten NICHT der Kern des Jobs - aber das ist es was man unter Umständen tun muss. Die Bundeswehr ist in den meisten Einsatzgebieten vorwiegend humanitär unterwegs. Die meisten Einsatzgebiegte sind nicht in den Nachrichten weil dort kein Blut fliesst - die Soldaten aber unter harten Bedingungen schwerste Arbeit leisten während wir uns hier am PC die Eier schaukeln können und darüber mutmassen wie Scheisse die Bundeswehr ist und wie schönes Geld man dort bekommt usw. Die meisten von den Lappen die sowas schreiben würden es doch keine 4 Wochen in der Grundausbildung aushalten. Die Art der Argumentation zeigt wie gut wir es hierin Deutschland haben...denkt mal drüber nach wie es ohne Polizei und Armee wär - und jetzt kommt hie rnicht mit "Friedenspanzer..." und so. Zudem sind die meisten Leute mit Sicherheit nicht in erster Linie des Geldes wegen bei Bundeswehr und Polizei.

Und nun kommt bitte mal zum Thema zurück. Ihr könnt ja gesondert einen Thread mit "Tollen Jobs wo man Leute umbringen kann^^!!einself!!" aufmachen.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> am Thema vorbei - aber sowas von ....



Na und? 
Ein Diskussionsstrang bringt es üblicherweise mit sich, dass man auch mal vom Thema abweicht.
Ich muss hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Soldaten führen, ich hab meine Meinung dargelegt.


----------



## Saalia (6. Mai 2011)

da er aber daheim wohnt und keine kosten für strom heizung essen und telefon hat ... in diesem fall egal


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

@Saalia....

Joar klar, wenn ich mich als Vollverdiener von den Eltern aushalten lasse und Mama mein Wäsche wäscht und mir Mittag kocht, dann kann ich natürlich auch den Luxus haben weniger Geld zu verdienen :>

Aber darauf meine Zukunft planen würd icih jetzt nich grade.

@TE was für ein Facharbeiter bist du eigentlich ?

Solange du bei deinen Eltern wohnst, könntest du natürlich auch zusehen ob du dich noch weiter fortbildest.


----------



## Dolgrim (6. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ...




Stimmt soweit wie du das beschrieben hast, er hat aber auch geschrieben, dass er noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt  Somit hat er die Kosten sowieso nicht 




//Möp du hast das schon editiert und selber dazu geschrieben <.<


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

Joar aber selbst dann muss man seine Freundin ja nicht ständig zum Essen einladen oder ihr teure Geschenke machen ^^.
Gut wenn man auf diese Art von Frauen steht, soll mir das egal sein .
Aber meine Freundinnen waren bisher alle so emanzipiert, das man wechselnd die Pizza bezahlt hat und sich gegenseitig was zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat.
Und die jetztige hälts immerhin schon fast 10 Jahre mit mir aus.

Vermutlich ist es sogar teurer, sich alle paar Wochenenden in der Disko ne Frau aufzureissen (*grusel*)...


----------



## xdave78 (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich wüßte ehrlich gesagt NICHTS auf der Welt, was mich dazu bewegen würde zuhause zu wohnen wenn ich doch nen eigenen Job hab. Gutes oder schlechtes Verhältnis zu den Eltern hin oder her. Selbst ist der Mann/ die Frau. Aber so sind die Menschen halt unterschiedlich..ich bin sogar vor meiner Ausbildung ausgezogen damit ich mein eigenes Ding durchziehen kann und hab mir sowohl Ausbildung als auch Wohnung und Lebensunterhalt mit Pizzafahren erjobbt. Einige neigen ja dann dazu bei den Eltern zu wohnen und sich statt des eigenen Lebens nen 5er BMW zu leisten - wobei dann ja das Problem nur rausgezögert ist, weil was sagt man der Schnecke die man mit dem Wagen abgeschleppt hat wenn sie mit "zu Dir" will ;-)


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2011)

@Heiko: Also nach Deiner letzten Antwort solltest Du Dich vielleicht fragen: "Wann will ich von zu Hause ausziehn, möglichst bald oder kann das noch ne rechte Weile warten? Und sollte ich bald ausziehn wollen, was wird mich das kosten?"
Wenn Du eh vorhast, noch ne Weile bei Deinen Eltern zu wohnen, spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle, für welchen der beiden Jobs Du Dich entscheidest, schätz einfach ab, ob Du lieber mehr verdienst oder auf Nummer sicher gehn willst und dabei noch mehr Spass am Job hast.
Wenn Du aber bald ausziehn willst, dann mach mal ne ordentliche Rechnung, was Dich das kosten wird und ob Du Dir das überhaupt leisten kannst.

Eine weitere Variante wäre natürlich auch, Dich nach Alternativen zu den beiden von Dir genannten Möglichkeiten umzusehen. Solange Du noch zu Hause wohnst, wird ne Weiterbildung einfacher zu bezahlen sein, als wenn Du später mal ausgezogen bist, da Du ja, wie Du schon selbst sagst, kaum monatliche Ausgaben hast. Oder wenn Du keine Weiterbildung machen willst, kannst Du auch mal schauen, ob Du an nem andern Ort ne Stelle findest. Im dümmsten Fall könnte es dann aber sein, dass Du im August ohne Job da stehst. Auch hier musst Du halt abwiegen, ob Du lieber auf Nummer sicher gehst oder aber Dich voll ins Zeug legst und mal ne grosse Runde an Bewerbungen raushaust.


Bezüglich Militärdiskussion: Wir haben ihm eine Alternative zum derzeitigen Job aufgezeigt, die grad für junge Erwachsene manchmal recht interessant sein kann, einerseits vom Verdienst, andererseits auch von den Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten her. Ich selbst halte gar nichts vom Militär, aber es ist halt nunmal ne sichere Arbeit bei der man nicht einfach von heute auf morgen rausgeschmissen wird und bei der man auch nicht so schlecht verdient, zumal man sowieso kaum Ausgaben hat, wenn man Dienst leistet.


----------



## Kuya (6. Mai 2011)

Zeru1984 schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur meinem Vorposter anschliessen, mach das, was Dir Spass macht.
> 
> Vllt. hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, durch Fleiß und gute Arbeit deinen Stundenlohn schrittweise zu erhöhen?
> 
> ...



Kann mich auch nur anschließen, was bringen dir die paar Euro mehr, wenn du bereits Sonntag-Nachmittag überlegst, wie du dich Montag am besten Krankmelden kannst.


----------



## Terrascream (6. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> "Sicherer Job", das hat man über die Leichenbestatter auch immer gesagt und mittlerweile haben die arge Probleme, weil sich niemand mehr nen Sarg leisten will, generell kaum mehr jemand gross Geld für ne Bestattung ausgeben will und die Tendenz scheinbar sogar Richtung Familien- oder Massengräber geht...
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Fan des Militärs, aber schlussendlich ist das ein Job wie jeder Andere und wenn man beispielsweise in den Kosovo geht, wird man eh nicht beschossen.




Nur gut das die Krankenpflege ein breites Spektrum bietet, auch du wirst nicht jünger 
Ist kein Akt sich in so einer Situation umschulen zu lassen.(Selbst wenn die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht eintreten wird)
Da eine Behandlung meist von der Krankenkasse getragen wird und nicht privat bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## derchidori (8. Mai 2011)

Den 11 Euro Job nehmen, noch ein Jahr bei den Eltern bleiben und das übrige Geld in eine Weiterbildung stecken.  Sofern du mit deinen Eltern auskommst, wäre das vernünftig.


----------

